# Refrigerator always on (mostly)



## matt_vo (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all,
I have an old refrigerator, about 10 yrs old or so, that is constantly running and rarely shuts off. It also heats up quite a lot in the back. It seems really inefficient.
I wonder what the problem is... Does it need a recharge?

Dont want to have to buy a new fridge

Thanks in advance.
Matt


----------



## woodchuck (Dec 2, 2008)

Check to see if the condenser fan at the back underneath the fridge is running.

Are the coils warm ,cold or hot.

Is the evaporator fan in the freezer running


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome Matt:
You might also want to check the door gaskets. Put a dollar bill on the contact surface and close the door. If the bill comes out easily, the gasket is not making a good seal. Try it in several locations.
New gasket material should be available where ever you would buy a refrigerator.
The economic life of a refrigerator is 12 to 20 years.
Glenn


----------



## losttool (Dec 6, 2008)

Check the shelves and drawers to make sure they are properly positioned and are not interfering with the door.  I had a drawer keep my door ajar for a month last summer, plus an unknown substance had the door gasket gunked up and not sealing.  After a drawer adjustment and a warm water cleanup it all went away.


----------

